

Vietnam bans online gaming after 10pm - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/vietnam-bans-online-gaming-after-10pm-20110222/

======
pavel_lishin
Did they actually come up with a technical solution? Or did they just wave
their hands at the ISP's and say, "we passed a law, _you_ figure out how to
enforce it!"

~~~
bpodgursky
To be honest, that's better than most "technical solutions" governments manage
to come up with. Better than trying to route everything through a giant
firewall or messing with DNS tables.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Fair enough - I agree that certain things should be left to professionals.

But I would also hope that professionals are contacted before such laws are
passed.

